# PR5 just arrived



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

My PR5 arrived this morning from gamekeeper john.
I have to say I am very impressed great shooter  and extremely we'll made.
It is way more accurate than my Scout - although that may be just down to me and what suits me and nothing to do with the scout being bad as that is also very good.
It is also a Perfect size and weight for me.
Just made around 100 shots at some cans in the garden, and my accuracy is so much better and consistent

Really don't think I'll get another slingshot as I can't see how you could improve on this 
This will be my main shooter now and I'll just mess around making some naturals for fun 
Thanks john Great slingshot 
Adam


----------



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

hello mate

just missing some pictures for us to enjoy it also.

regards


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

andalussia said:


> hello mate
> 
> just missing some pictures for us to enjoy it also.
> 
> regards


Hi mate. I Just took some enjoy


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

True some catties are better for us than others.

Yet one thing I haven't heard people comment on with the scout is; The Scout can be reshaped by the user to accommodate a feel the user may prefer. Try it.

I altered my Scout for a specific feel and use. Not only that, it can be altered on both sides if desired. And it is a great, tough material, yet it is easy to shape.


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> True some catties are better for us than others.
> 
> Yet one thing I haven't heard people comment on with the scout is; The Scout can be reshaped by the user to accommodate a feel the user may prefer. Try it.
> 
> I altered my Scout for a specific feel and use. Not only that, it can be altered on both sides if desired. And it is a great, tough material, yet it is easy to shape.


Great tip. to be honest I hadn't thought about reshaping it. Although I have to say it is a great slingshot nothing wrong with it at all. For me though the PR5 is just so much better in my hand, and seems to make me much more accurate.

I Don't want this to turn into a debate about the Scout vs the PR5 as they are both good but the PR5 is just perfect for me


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Invasion said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > True some catties are better for us than others.
> ...


No worries from me for a debate that is why I agreed that some catty may better for an individual.

Though, perhaps for your sake and for others that read this, they too may find a slight or dramatic alteration to a scout may do just the trick. There is a lot of material on a scout to work with if desired.


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Invasion said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


I may give that a go although a bit reluctant to hack away at it as I wasn't unhappy with the scout and it is a great slingshot and will stay in my collection  
Adam


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ray i would like to your alterations i never thought of changing it before


----------

